# Shinemore/Sunnydales American equivalent?



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

I like the look of these two breeders, but being that I live in the U.S. I would prefer an American breeder due to location etc. I am however not completely opposed to a Shinemore/Sunnydales pup. Does anyone know which breeders have that similar look? The look I like are shorter snout faced pups. I also prefer the silky coat as opposed to cotton. Health of course is most important though. 

Also any one with Shinemore/Sunnydales puppies, please tell me your experience, as well as health of pup (bite, liver, knees, etc.)


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Shinemore has some of Bonnie's Angels in their bloodline. And also, MaltAngel imported one or two Shinemore dogs to use in their breeding program.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Shinemore has some of Bonnie's Angels in their bloodline. And also, MaltAngel imported one or two Shinemore dogs to use in their breeding program.


That's cool. I'm waiting on pictures from Shinemore pups.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Is Bonnie on here? I saw someone with a Malt from her that was the cutest thing.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Shinemore has some of Bonnie's Angels in their bloodline. And also, MaltAngel imported one or two Shinemore dogs to use in their breeding program.


MaltAngel imported from Shinemore? Are you sure?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Stacy -- I know it was someone in Northern California and I thought it was Sheila. Could have been Heidi, but I swear it was Sheila. Maybe I'm losing my mind.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> Is Bonnie on here? I saw someone with a Malt from her that was the cutest thing.


I have one of Bonnie's Angels as do many of us here on SM. Bonnie herself isn't a member here. And it's been several years since she sent a fluff to Korea.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

No, it definitely was not Sheila!
There is a rep for Shinemore in the northwest, but it isn't Sheila. 
I think, as in most other cases, Shinemore keeps their best pups on home soil


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Lacie's Mom said:


> Stacy -- I know it was someone in Northern California and I thought it was Sheila. Could have been Heidi, but I swear it was Sheila. Maybe I'm losing my mind.


It's not Sheila (Maltangel) and Heidi does have a few Asian imports but not from Sunnydales or Shinemore. 

to the OP, here is a link to Heidi's website (she is in so cal) :: aria maltese ::


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

There are quite a few Korean dogs in American breeding programs now. Honestly, many of those Korean lines go back to our American dogs as well. 



Lacie's Mom said:


> Shinemore has some of Bonnie's Angels in their bloodline. And also, MaltAngel imported one or two Shinemore dogs to use in their breeding program.


I don't believe this is true. Sheila does not have any Shinemore. Perhaps you are thinking of someone else?


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

OK, guys, I'm losing my mind.


----------



## MaryH (Mar 7, 2006)

You must be thinking of someone else Lynn as Sheila has never imported any Shinemore dogs. I am quite familiar with Sheila's pedigrees and don't recall that she has any Shinemore bloodlines in her pedigrees.


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> OK, guys, I'm losing my mind.


The doggy in the middle of your avatar, where is she/he from?


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

bellaratamaltese said:


> It's not Sheila (Maltangel) and Heidi does have a few Asian imports but not from Sunnydales or Shinemore.
> 
> to the OP, here is a link to Heidi's website (she is in so cal) :: aria maltese ::


Thanks for the link.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

NYCHelloKitty said:


> The doggy in the middle of your avatar, where is she/he from?


That is Secret and she's from Bonnie Palmer. She is a retireed Champion -- CH Angel's Top Secret of Khanthav. She weighs almost 4 lbs.

She will be 12 in October. Here is a link to a recent picture of Secret.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/162929-nose-licks-secret.html


----------



## NYCHelloKitty (Jun 28, 2013)

Lacie's Mom said:


> That is Secret and she's from Bonnie Palmer. She is a retireed Champion -- CH Angel's Top Secret of Khanthav. She weighs almost 4 lbs.
> 
> She will be 12 in October. Here is a link to a recent picture of Secret.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/64-picture-posts/162929-nose-licks-secret.html


Awww. Super cute. Your other furbabies as well.


----------

